# Need to cool attic down.



## NonBlonde (Sep 23, 2008)

I need to figure out how to cool down my attic some more. I had a fan installed up there 2 years ago but it still needs something. It makes my garage very hot and hard to cool when the attic is hot. Got any suggestions for me? Not willing to go as far as putting in an a/c unit.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 23, 2008)

Bigger fans, more vents.  Insulate the underside of the roof if you haven't yet.

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Sep 24, 2008)

If you live in sun country, you can always get a lighter colored roof next time. Something which reflects the heat.
There are also radiant barriers which go under the roof with foil to reflect the heat.


----------



## Miller-Boet (Sep 25, 2008)

Bushytails said:


> Bigger fans, more vents.  Insulate the underside of the roof if you haven't yet.
> 
> --Bushytails



What will that do? Please explain further.


----------



## mystery (Sep 26, 2008)

(You could just use one large vent and position the fan on the opposite side of it)


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 28, 2008)

Miller-Boet said:


> What will that do? Please explain further.



Most of the heat in an attic comes down from the roof.  If you staple fiberglass insulation to the underside of the roof, the attic will pick up a lot less heat.

--Bushytails


----------



## jams001 (Nov 13, 2008)

wonderful post is that thanks for that kind of topic you have posted here in your forum


----------

